
Megaupload shutdown - Government gloats - zeppelin_7
http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2012/January/12-crm-074.html
======
zeppelin_7
Cached page:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2012/January/12-crm-074.html)

